# Russian shell chip



## wosman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello everyone

I'm new to this and i tried using the searchbar but to no avail.

Anyways, I have a russian tortoise with a small chip in his chell (about 2x3mm). I was wondering if it would be a good idea to clean it with lukewarm water then add a bandaid overtop?


thanks


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum....what caused the chip? I mean like is it a minor exterior chip or is it a crack in the shell? What size is your tortoise in relation to the chip? Are you able to post a pic of the chipped area?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Wosman:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

Unless you know for a fact that this chip is new, its more than likely an old scar and a band aid isn't necessary. Can you post a picture?


----------



## wosman (Jul 23, 2011)

ascott said:


> Welcome to the Forum....what caused the chip? I mean like is it a minor exterior chip or is it a crack in the shell? What size is your tortoise in relation to the chip? Are you able to post a pic of the chipped area?



I'm not really sure what caused it, I just saw it today. I'd say its a chip rather than a crack. I'll try and take a picture asap. in the mean time i took this pic from google and the red circle marks how big the chip is.


Thanks so much for any help


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL....you are funny (and I mean that in the kindess and funest way) I was expecting a huge chip and whoooo thank goodness it is "tiny" (according to your red indicator) and I would not think you would need any band aid either....I think that he likely scuffed it----as these guys are acrobats


----------



## wosman (Jul 23, 2011)

ascott said:


> LOL....you are funny (and I mean that in the kindess and funest way) I was expecting a huge chip and whoooo thank goodness it is "tiny" (according to your red indicator) and I would not think you would need any band aid either....I think that he likely scuffed it----as these guys are acrobats



Oh thank goodness haha.

Thanks a bunch!

If it were to ever become bigger then would a bandaid be ok?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2011)

Whew! (wipes sweat off brow) Another crisis averted! 

Don't worry about it. I've seen much worse than that on Russian tortoises.


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds as though you would feel better to clean and band aid it  I think that the tortoise would be absolutely fine and appreciate a good soak and towel off 

I would kinda say not a band aid so much though....these guys rub against stuff so much I would be more concerned with the sticky band aid actually mistakenly being ingested and that could cause a serious concern.... 

but that is strictly my opinion....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2011)

No (did we ever learn your name) Wosman, you would never need to apply any covering to injuries on tortoise shells. They are better left to the air. The only time you would cover an injury would be when it goes into the inside of the tortoise.


----------



## wosman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help everyone I really appreciate it 
You folk are pretty great!

p.s. also people just call me Wess


----------

